# Neil's 60cm ADA inspired Nature Aquarium



## oldwhitewood (12 Sep 2007)

Just replicating what I posted over on AE.






I've removed the extra wood, it just didn't look right and I think the layout is better for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2007)

That is superb, Neil.  I prefer it to your previous incarnation, even though it's not a major deviation.

Great photography too.  

What is the background plant, Cyperus helferi?

Is this you re-scape, or are you experimenting?

You are up there setting the UK NA standard, for sure.

Let's see what Nick (harlequin) can do!


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Sep 2007)

I think you'll find Nicks is much better than mine.
 8) 

It is not a rescape really, I added some more wood but one of the guys on AE said he preferred it before and he was right, I was just trying to add onto something which really didn't need adding onto. 

The plant in the background is v. nana which I got because you were talking about it


----------



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2007)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I think you'll find Nicks is much better than mine.
> 8)
> 
> It is not a rescape really, I added some more wood but one of the guys on AE said he preferred it before and he was right, I was just trying to add onto something which really didn't need adding onto.
> ...



Ha, ha. Well, I've seen Nick's too...  Your modesty never fails, Neil.

I like the V. nana.  Might get some for myself.  Is it Tropica?  How tall was it in the pot?


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Sep 2007)

It was from Tropica yes. Length was about 12" from the pot. It doesn't seem to be growing too well though the growth is quite slow. I have never had much luck with vallis which seems ridiculous as it should grow in anything.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2007)

Do you have soft water?  Aqua Soil may affix bi-carbonates too, that vallis uses as source of carbon, as well as CO2.


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Sep 2007)

My water is really soft yes, that may be the problem as I understand vallis does not like soft water. That is why I have always done so well with moss and crypts I imagine.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2007)

nod nod.


----------



## Harlequin (14 Sep 2007)

Always a pleasure to see your tanks Neil.  Great pics, and such a 'clean' looking finish.  The moss looks fantastic in those close-ups.

George is right, you are far too modest!  Let's not forget that, as far as i'm aware, you were out there producing this kind of NA layout before many of us got to grips with it in the UK.  So all credit to you mate, and you have been a big inspiration to what I've been doing-my set-ups and ideas wouldn't be where they are without the chance to talk and test ideas with the likes of you and George.  Anyway, enough of this back-slapping...    I'd better get some pics posted..

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Harlequin (14 Sep 2007)

regarding the Vallis, when I tried it in my first planted tank way back (when I used RO), it never did well at all.  No doubt it likes harder water (I suspect it would do alright here now since I'm using the tapwater).  

Cyperus h. would be a good alternative, and the leaves would give a great effect growing up and floating on the surface.  Sure, they grow very long, but it would be pretty easy to keep it in check.  Heres a shot from the old Rio 125 just after it was set up in with it at the back (it gets much longer!)




_Image re-sized by George Farmer_


----------



## oldwhitewood (14 Sep 2007)

Harlequin said:
			
		

> Always a pleasure to see your tanks Neil.  Great pics, and such a 'clean' looking finish.  The moss looks fantastic in those close-ups.
> 
> George is right, you are far too modest!  Let's not forget that, as far as i'm aware, you were out there producing this kind of NA layout before many of us got to grips with it in the UK.  So all credit to you mate, and you have been a big inspiration to what I've been doing-my set-ups and ideas wouldn't be where they are without the chance to talk and test ideas with the likes of you and George.  Anyway, enough of this back-slapping...    I'd better get some pics posted..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments hombre, very kind of you. But yeah we are all slapping each others backs here, lets get down to business, er mainly you putting up a journal of your new tank


----------



## George Farmer (14 Sep 2007)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Harlequin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Nick.  Get on with that journal!


----------



## Harlequin (14 Sep 2007)

Sorry chaps,  I shall get after it this weekend.  Going on my hols for 2 weeks in a weeks time, so got a few things to do it too before i go.  Anyway, you've waited long enough, a couple more days won't hurt


----------



## oldwhitewood (16 Sep 2007)

Don't dangle the carrot Nick for heavens sake get it posted!


----------



## oldwhitewood (23 Oct 2007)

Some more pictures. As you can see growth of the v nana is getting rather unruly.









Lily Pipe Outflow









Drop Checker.






PS could someone please move this thread to the Journals section as I feel it's better suited to there.


----------



## oldwhitewood (23 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the move!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (23 Oct 2007)

lovely lovely lovely 

god, look at all that glass id break


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Oct 2007)

Tell you what Neil, when I wonder whether to go open topped, smaller and more expensive.......or bigger and cheaper with Juwel etc. it is tanks like this that make my mind up for me. It all looks so green and fresh, oozing good health.

You may think the Val is unruly, but you ought to try Eleocharis vivipara. Now that stuff IS unruly.

I`m sure you have mentioned on your AE journal, but what cabinet is that? Is it ADA?

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (23 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the comment. I have never managed to grow Eleocharis vivipara but would love to try this out. I am planning to take this layout apart after it's year is up (day 322 so far) and would love to try a iwagumi using that plant. I tried it years ago but it never grew for me mind you I have learnt a lot since then.

The other option would be to go for a moss and crypt type setup like I am doing now but with a different wood combo, as the current arrangement doesn't work I feel. I want to try my hand at different setups and plant types, there is no point in just running my tank year on year in the same config, although that would present an interesting challenge in itself.

I made the cabinet myself using MDF, paint and a lot of hard work. I plan to do a better one using solid oak when I have the time.


----------



## Ben_K (23 Oct 2007)

Awesome! It really looks fantastic! And great pics too! 

If you need a new home for it, let me know


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2007)

Really nice, Neil.  I love the photos with the neons and rummys.  Looks like it's extracted from an Aqua Journal!


----------



## oldwhitewood (29 Oct 2007)

Mange Tout George. 8)


----------



## planter (22 Nov 2007)

Congratulations on a fantastic looking tank! 

Im thinking of doing an ADA style set up for my next tank 
can you offer any tips on building/painting  the cabinet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2008)

What happened to this scape and user?


----------



## PM (27 Jun 2008)

Yeah I don't know, I did actually PM him at the end of last year, but no response.

I have to say that this tank is my favorite tank I've ever seen!  I am trying to do something similar in my 54 litre  

Love it!


----------



## oldwhitewood (28 Jul 2008)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the query! I really appreciate it. I've basically for the last 6 months or so been going through a particularly difficult move (solicitors, nuff said), selling my house, moving in with my parents for a bit while my purchase went through then moving into an apartment, so my tank has been on the backburner for a while. I had to move it to my folks and re-assemble it, then move it to my flat and re-assmble it again. This didn't involve taking the layout down or anything just really moving the tank and glassware safely, which I somehow miraculously managed to do without breaking anything. It did i feel though have a detrimental effect on the livestock.

My rummy nose tetras didn't take to being moved about so much and died, so I replaced them with some blue neons. Shrimp population is not as big as it has been either they're hiding or have died off / jumped out??!? The plant growth itself has been very voracious and the tank is really overgrown now and dense, like a very unkept garden! It's been interesting to see the crypts how they have taken hold and flourished. I should take some pictures of it now so you guys can see it you'd laugh. But again I haven't really been focusing on maintaining the tank recently I've been too busy with the flat and also with work. I have however been keeping up with the aquajournals and have a subscription going now which is really cool.

So I plan to basically revamp the layout, try something different. The main idea being to try a planted foreground and leave the safety of a sandy open foreground, I will probably reduce the wood in there too and change the layout a bit. That's where I am at the moment, so the first thing is going to be deciding on a layout and then planning around that. 

One thing I also need to get is some more equipment for my SLR, the thing I am passionate about is great photographs, I think that's really important to what we do and how we show our tanks. It's something I'm trying to get to grips with but unfortunately it's rather expensive! I've got a few things to buy, tripod and flash gun being the most obvious examples.

Anyway I shall start getting my act together. I can't believe how this forum is taking off, after a chat with George last night I'm fired up again, especially with this new greenmachine shop, that looks really interesting.

For the time being here are my most recent photos


----------



## PM (28 Jul 2008)

Good to see you back


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2008)

Stunning shots pal!

Glad to see you back mate. Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2008)

yep, stunning


----------



## John Starkey (29 Jul 2008)

Hi Neil,one of the nicest setups on here ABSOLUTLEY WONDERFULL QUALITY, regards john


----------



## AndyTaylor (29 Jul 2008)

Welcome back, Neil. Loved your tanks since the TFF days. It's all upwards from here.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jul 2008)

Welcome back, Neil...


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jul 2008)

Nice to see you back too  sorry to hear about all the troubles, had a lot of problems 18 months ago also trying to buy my place, looking forward for the new updates or new scape


----------



## Superman (29 Jul 2008)

Welcome back, I've just gone through a move so can sympathise with what is needed when moving your tank.

I must say that I've moved from my like for Juwel aquariums to something like this, clear, square and open topped.

Love the photography.


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jul 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Jul 2008)

Cheers dude.

Still running...





Lily Pipes still intact!





As are the crypts


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jul 2008)

Love the photos. 

 Clearly you have grasped your DSLR and nice prime lenses, Neil...  

Thanks for sharing mate.

Been to TGM yet?


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the photos.
> 
> Clearly you have grasped your DSLR and nice prime lenses, Neil...
> 
> ...



I agree George.  Another plus is his lighting - fantastic colour rendition from those compact T5s.  Much nicer than the horrid Arcadia T5s that I have.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> fantastic colour rendition from those compact T5s. Much nicer than the horrid Arcadia T5s that I have.



have to agree.  :? i dont like what im getting from my tubes neither.

great phtography mate.

mark


----------



## planter (31 Jul 2008)

Hi Neil,

This is the tank that insipired me to set up my opti white rimless. Saw it a long time ago back on TFF. Great tank and a real achievment esp. as its still running (and looking good) after all this time. 

which tubes _are_ you using over this tank?


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

Thanks very much. Glad it has inspired someone.

Regarding the lighting I use the Interpet Daylight Plus power compacts. These are rated at 36w and I think the colour temp is 6500k, it's a very clean white light.





The idea behind this was ADA use 2 of these dual tubes over their 60cm tanks so I wanted to have the same thing. It was either this or 150MH but i decided on the T5s because I didn't want to use MH on a small tank like mine and I was worried about the heat and power consumption. Over a 90cm tank you could probably use one ok. So T5's seemed to be the logical choice. 

My issue with them is I have always wanted to use the 8000k ADA power compacts, because that colour temp is mean't to be brilliant, replicating a cloudy overcast sky which is if you think about it what you would have most of the time in the jungles and rainforests we take our inspiration from. Well I do anyway. So that's why I'm trying to find out how much the ADA lights are to buy. I think they'll be too expensive though.

I know what you mean though about the Arcadia lights. The ones they supply with their luminares looked bad to me, too pinkish. So I actually bought 4 Giesemann tubes, although they were OK I still didn't like the colour. Hence retrofitting my Arcadia 100cm Luminaire to a 60cm one with interpet T5's!! but that's another story.


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the photos.
> 
> Clearly you have grasped your DSLR and nice prime lenses, Neil...
> 
> ...



Exposure Compensation + EV, White Balance set to +2 etc etc, that's before it goes into Adobe Lightroom!!! it makes my head spin but all I can say is we are lucky we have the option of using digital and hence making mistakes, so we can try everything out. I don't know much about post processing at the moment, I try to get things right on the camera first and then just do a bit of cropping if needed, but again it's something I would love to learn more about. I mainly use iPhoto for a bit of tweaking but I've got Adobe Lightroom and I must say it looks awesome.

In many ways though I think maybe there is too much tech in the way of photography and too many settings to worry about. With film I guess you have less settings to tweak but the flipside is it's less forgiving, and more expensive to process! 

I thought I was working this weekend but i'm not now so I might go over to the shop on Saturday to check it out.


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

On the topic of 8000K lighting, do you think these would work?

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bu...b2c5bbb38be66b72.e3eSc3qPbN0Te34Pa38Ta38Mahv0

Or these for that matter:
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bu...l/T5-Fluorescent-Tube-24W-880-Philips-24-Watt

They are both the correct size for my 600MM arcadia fixture, I might order some, what do people think?  Anyone tried them?


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

The phillips ones might be better as they state 'Full spectrum with extra blue supports S.A.D. treatment' which you would think is the more type of natural light. I think I remember George saying even though certain things are listed at a K such as 8000k you cannot assume all the colour temps will be the same, the differ from manufacturer to manufacturer apparently. For the price though I think you have to try them!


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

Just ordered two of each


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

Respect, like the thinking there.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2008)

for sure im going to change mine . after reading georges write up in pfk kinda helped too.

which one would i opt for on a arcadia 60cm luminaire? bit confusing


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

I would think both of the tubes PM posted here would work fine. Power compacts like I use of course wouldn't fit you would have to get the screwdriver out and start messing with your luminaire.


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

I post some shots of the difference when I receive them in my journal thread.

Sorry to hijack your thread Neil!

Good luck with the re-scaping


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jul 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> would think both of the tubes PM posted here would work fine. Power compacts like I use of course wouldn't fit you would have to get the screwdriver out and start messing with your luminaire.



ahhh, i see. ok i'll wait till pm post some pics. hurry up pm


----------



## JamesM (31 Jul 2008)

Yup, I switched from compact T5's to linear recently, and I'm not totally happy either. I thought I was going mad, so I'm glad other people notice a change too


----------



## oldwhitewood (3 Aug 2008)

Not long left for it now, plans are in motion for my new layout.


----------



## JamesM (4 Aug 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

yep, class!.... and not a skull in site   (just kiddin james)

those tubes seem to make a massive difference to the appearence.


----------



## oldwhitewood (4 Aug 2008)

It might also be the WB settings on the camera mind you. But the image pretty much matches the colour of the tubes.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> It might also be the WB settings on the camera mind you



i did think that, but the ambient light looks naturel which tells me that your tubes do give off this light. when i experiment withWB in raw mode, i can get that colour, but everything around it(ambient light ) looks unatural, if you get what i mean? 

I need new tubes!  

your becoming an inspiration to me too!

mark


----------



## PM (19 Aug 2008)

Any updates?

Re-scape going well?


----------



## TDI-line (19 Aug 2008)

Original shots look lovely Neil.


----------



## oldwhitewood (10 Sep 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Any updates?
> 
> Re-scape going well?



Wood is soaking as we speak, hardware for temp tank ordered so I'm getting there, hoping to do it next week. Thanks for the interest.


----------

